# Shoulders not rounding out evenly?



## Georgia (Nov 17, 2016)

My left side delt has that nice cantaloupe roundness to it...but my right one is round but flatter. It looks strange when I do a lateral raise in the mirror and see one round and one kinda flat. Anyone else experience this? What did you do?


----------



## StillKickin (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a very similar issue. Honestly probably not noticeable to anyone that is not really inspecting my posing.....which has never happened by the way. But noticeable to me certainly. 
Functionally there is no difference in either mobility or strength but the shape is definitely different. I have pondered that the insertions are a bit different, or the collar bone is bit less than perfectly symmetrical, you know just a bit lopsided in one way or another.
I also considered the fact that I wrecked my first car shortly after getting my license. I slid into the door so hard that it broke the door latch. My shoulder took the brunt of that one and I considered maybe I damaged it somehow. Jesus my mom went to look at the car after....I'll never forget her face and how bad I felt just for making her feel that way.
Then there's another less fun story of when I swore I could out shoulder punch every guy at the party. I won, all takers gave up before me, but I certainly did damage to that same damn shoulder.....my God I'm glad I'm an old calmer version of myself now....
Anyway, maybe someone with some real insight will answer your question and help me to understand as well.

I kinda doubt your "Elephant Man" uneven......nobody will notice right?  :32 (11):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2016)

1. Synthol 
2.  Get paid
3.  **** bitches 
4. ???


----------



## Sapper (Nov 17, 2016)

You doing as many reps with your weak side as you are the other? Like on isolation exercises and such. I dunno, just thinking out loud.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 17, 2016)

May be an asymmetry from genetics or a repetitive activity that you have done over a long period of time where one side was dominant or you were forced to use the musculature in an asymmetrical way.  Something like loading trucks or some forms of manual labor.  That's what did in my symmetry early on in life.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Change hands that you jack off with lol. My delts are a bit different too. Its genetics for me though.....


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2016)

I have tried to catch my left up with my right, but having injured my left years ago it never has responded to training very well. Have you injured your right?


----------



## Georgia (Nov 18, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I have tried to catch my left up with my right, but having injured my left years ago it never has responded to training very well. Have you injured your right?



Yeah, but nothing too serious. A bunch of pulled muscles/strains from lifting/sports. Not sure if that has affected development. I don't think I've ever had a tear...if so it was a small one.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2016)

Georgia said:


> Yeah, but nothing too serious. A bunch of pulled muscles/strains from lifting/sports. Not sure if that has affected development. I don't think I've ever had a tear...if so it was a small one.


Ok, blew that theory..lol. Just the way you came off the assembly line I guess.


----------



## Georgia (Nov 18, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Ok, blew that theory..lol. Just the way you came off the assembly line I guess.



****ed up shoulders and a 2" penis. I was made on a Monday.


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2016)

Didn't you play hockey?  No shoulder injuries?  My brother has asymmetry due to a bad shoulder separation & clavicle fracture from football.  Apparently he did some nerve damage.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 18, 2016)

DF said:


> Didn't you play hockey?  No shoulder injuries?  My brother has asymmetry due to a bad shoulder separation & clavicle fracture from football.  Apparently he did some nerve damage.



I have the same. Right side is overdeveloped compared to the left. Looks all lopsided when I put my arms over my head.

I had two 3rd degree seperations playing football. And I took perks and played through the pain instead of letting it properly heal. Fukking genius.

Only good news is that I have a lifelong excuse for my shitty bench


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have the same. Right side is overdeveloped compared to the left. Looks all lopsided when I put my arms over my head.
> 
> I had two 3rd degree seperations playing football. And I took perks and played through the pain instead of letting it properly heal. Fukking genius.
> 
> Only good news is that I have a lifelong excuse for my shitty bench



Seems like a lot of guys past injuries that are fuking with them now are from football as a young buck.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2016)

Georgia said:


> ****ed up shoulders and a 2" penis. I was made on a Monday.


haha! Luckily they had the average penis's in stock when I went through,  unfortunately there were only monkey brains left, but I can throw my own shit at folks with serious accuracy.


----------

